# looking for new auto tool



## Kingsley1989 (Apr 22, 2017)

i just start my job in house?i looking for set automative tool?i like to try columbia tool and northstar??looking for

1.bazooka
2.loading pump
3.corner angle head 3.5 inch
4.corner flusher
5.corner roller
6.mud runner?corner angle box?or compound tube?

i use paper tape and base coat apply my corner tape?who can give me the suggestion?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

bazooka with pump + base = nightmare 
roller i will go with tape pro and everything as tape tech.....btw WELCOME


----------



## Kingsley1989 (Apr 22, 2017)

keke said:


> bazooka with pump + base = nightmare
> roller i will go with tape pro and everything as tape tech.....btw WELCOME




Keke?so u think tapetech is better than columbia?tapepro i just use their flatbox with extend handle?tapepro product must take more time to learn?can i use the bazooka with setting powder coat?like sheetrock base 45?


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Kingsley1989 said:


> Keke?so u think tapetech is better than columbia?tapepro i just use their flatbox with extend handle?tapepro product must take more time to learn?can i use the bazooka with setting powder coat?like sheetrock base 45?


I would not use bazooka with any setting powder.


----------

